# May have Killed my best queen.



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a sad little story. 

First check of my colonies this spring, and what do I go and do? I drop the only full brood frame in the hive, knocking off 90% of the bees into some weeds. I set the brood frame down next to the area and waited. After a while I replaced the frame and spent the next 20 minutes combing through the remaining bees, sweeping them up and searching for the queen. I hope she is still in the hive, but I guess I will know this weekend.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

I did that once with an untucked tshirt! I wont do that again. Chances are she is on a frame of eggs. I think you'll be okay.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Well she made it inspite of my incompetence.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

:applause: awesome!


----------

